# TRUJILLO, NUEVA SEDE DISTRITO JUDICIAL !!!



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es quiza la obra de mayor envergadura en los ultimos años despues de la ampliacion del estadio mansiche, puerto y aeropuerto.....

Este edificio representa el boom constructivo en trujillo, como menciones hace mucho tiempo atras, desde hace unos 5 o 6 años, mi ciudad se esta llenando de edificios de 5 pisos multifamiliares de variados e innovadores diseños.......... Por ahi uno que otro de 6 pisos, pero cada vez este boom se acentua............ DEDICARE UN PAR DE THREADS A ESOS EDIFICIOS, YA LO HICE ANTES, PERO MOSTRARE NUEVAS FOTOS, TAMBIEN DE EDIFICIOS UN POCO PASADOS, PERO VALEN LA PENA....

Volviendo al tema, tras muchos edificios de 5 pisos, ahora observamos un "sintoma" de que ese boom esta acrecentandose bastante, y que Trujillo no es una ciudad que se esta quedando como otros piensan, hemos reaccionado un tanto tarde pero estamos en un boom economico interesante a nivel norte!!!! Este sintoma es la nueva sede judicial de Trujillo, UN EDIFICIO DE 7 PISOS MAS UN SEMISOTANO, ES DECIR ALCANZA 8 PISOS, DESTINADOS TODOS A OFICINAS, LO QUE SIGNIFICA QUE TENDRA BUENA ALTURA OBVIAMENTE A NIVEL TRUJILLO (EDIFICIOS DE OFICINAS SIEMPRE SON MAS ALTOS QUE DE RESIDENCIAS)

AQUI VA EL AVANCE, AUN ESTA EN EL PRIMER PISO, LEAN BIEN LA INFO DE LA FOTO Y CHEKEEN EL RENDER, ESTA INTERESANTE EL EDIFICIO AUNQUE MUY CUADRADO !!!, PERO ME GUSTA !!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

CON 8 PISOS (7 MAS SEMISOTANO) SERA EL QUINTO EDIFICIO CON MAS NUMERO DE PISOS EN TRUJILLO Y EL 4TO MAS ALTO DE LA CIUDAD !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Buenisimo clon! Ese edificio esta bastante interesante. Espero que pronto ese boom economico se refleje mas en la ciudad de la eterna primavera, con el mejoramiento del sistema de transportes, nuevos corredores viales y sobretodo, mas edificios modernos y de buen gusto como este!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

de hecho, este boom que es nuevo aun, dara muchas sorpresas, ya huele a autopistas, corredores, edificios mas altos, esperense............finalmente salimos del letargo !!!!! ahora a fortalecer nuestro liderazgo en el norte peruano !!!
heheheeh!!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bravo, Trujillo! Si el edificio queda como se ve en la foto, va a ser bonito. Un poco cuadrado, como dices tú, pero elegante. 
Ojalá que con él se inicie el boom de la construcción inmobiliaria en tu ciudad. Estoy seguro que las ganancias de Chavimochic y la agroexportación van a ir a parar, entre otros lugares, a los nuevos edificios trujillanos. Muy bien!


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

esta bacan el edificio!!!!!!! Bien trujillo :cucumber: :cucumber:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

asi es Pedro, este boom que desde hace unos 5 años experimentamos se debe en gran parte al movimiento economico inmenso que esta generando el proyecto Chavimochic y las exportaciones. Con copa America del 2004, el venidero mundialito sub 17, los CADES que aqui se hacen, la ampliacion del aeropuerto y el puerto, haran que este boom se incremente y de aqui a corto plazo veamos edificios ya no de 5 pisos sino de 10 o mas........y sobretodo oficinas


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonito el edificio! Su dise~o se ve interesante, que bueno por Trujillo.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El diseño del edificio se ve interesante. ¿Cuándo estará listo?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Está bueno el edificio, o sea, no es alto pero ....no habría por qué serlo, no? Tiene un buen diseño, se va a a ver bien que bueno que se construyan edificios en el interior


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

la obra durara 210 dias, seguro ya lleva poco mas de un mes..........

Las fotos las tome hoy martes 5 de abril, al mediodia


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

en que lugar estara ubicado (urbanizacion, avenida o jiron) el edificio?

skyperu yo sabia de un edificio mayor q el servat, q se va construir, y que quedo en cimientos, haber si averiguas..... o sera de este edificio q me hablaban.

luego...seria bueno la idea de mostrar la arquitectura moderna de trujillo, punto por punto...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

no, no hay cnociemiento alguno sobre ese edificio q dices...........debe ser este al que se referian, pero ante tanto misterio y nada de resultados tras busqueda, esperare a nuevas noticias ya que no extrañara que construyan otro mas alto......

las fotos modernas de trujillo, seran para pronto en su thread especial !


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

me encantó el diseño , pero donde queda , no ubico la zona.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

queda en la avenida Jesus de Nazareth frente a la universidad nacional cerquita al centro historico (a 3 cuadras)


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

ok , gracias sky


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ooo que bien x trujillo (recien veo este theard),,, el diseño esta muy bueno aunque muy cuadrado... que bien que trujillo se este modernizando...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Este edificio si que va a quedar chevere, no es tan alto, pero se ve un buen diseño y es un buen comienzo para esta hermosa ciudad, me alegro por Trujillo, le voy a contar a mi amiga que es trujillana fácil aún no sabe de esto.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Trujillana y no sabe de esto?, o es que vive en lima?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Claro vive en Lima. Ella adora Trujillo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lo que sea el centro civico es de todos modos feo, que lo arreglen! que lo arreglen! jajaja


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que pertenece a una epoca en que se realizaban las grandes construcciones, usando el concreto caravista, de ese ejemplo hay muchos, si no me equivoco esa etapa se llama Modernismo. lo que si necesita es un poco de color, quiza del mismo con que han pintado el edificio de la esquina de colmena y wilson, aquel que tiene mas de 20 pisos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nop, ese estilo se llama Brutalista.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> Tendre que investigar con los que hicieron el centro civico, jajaja


Bueno, todos los peruanos que ya llevamos tiempo aca sabiamos que la chocavento es la mas alta de Lima con 107 mts. a eso no hay vuelta que darle como dice Skyperu. Lo que pasa es que su inclinacion da la impresion de que le resta altura, y eso, me parece, es lo que queria darle el arquitecto a la obra, un lado bajo, acorde con los demas edificios y un remate (la parte mas alta) hacia la avenida, que le hiciera la par a la torre wiese, ademas por la zona residecial que esta detras de la torre. Con respecto al centro civico, yo tenia entendido que tenia 102 mts, y mi fuente es la pagina skyscraperpage.com, ahi son bien estrictos con eso de las alturas.

Con respecto a los residenciales de san isidro, tal vez exagere, seran contados los que apenas rozan o pasan los 100 mts, generalmente el promedio de el golf es de alrededor de 80 mts. aproximadamente.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe no seas malo, el museo de la nacion, el edificio de Petro Peru, y el ministerio de realciones exteriores, el miniesterio de la mujer, etc son del mismo estilo al del complejo del centro civico. y no son feos, son imponentes, lo que pasa es que nunca se le ha dado mantenimiento, yo que vivo cerca al centro, nunca he visto siquiera que le hagan limpieza ala fachada del centro civico, esta renegrido por el smog y el polvo..


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

LA INDUSTRIA TRUJILLO










_Será el más moderno del Perú_
*inisterio Público más moderno del Perú*
Trujillo no sólo obtuvo el premio “Construcción”, por edificar más de mil viviendas, con una inversión que supera los 20 millones de dólares, sino que en la actualidad en la Capital de la Primavera se construye el edificio del Ministerio Público más moderno del Perú. La obra avanza a pasos agigantados y debe concluir en el mes de setiembre, reveló Luis Cortez Albán, decano del Ministerio Público de La Libertad, institución que hoy celebra un aniversario más de creación.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow que bien x trujillo...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buena, quiero ver el edificio ya acabado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

guillermo said:


> Bueno, todos los peruanos que ya llevamos tiempo aca sabiamos que la chocavento es la mas alta de Lima con 107 mts. a eso no hay vuelta que darle como dice Skyperu. Lo que pasa es que su inclinacion da la impresion de que le resta altura, y eso, me parece, es lo que queria darle el arquitecto a la obra, un lado bajo, acorde con los demas edificios y un remate (la parte mas alta) hacia la avenida, que le hiciera la par a la torre wiese, ademas por la zona residecial que esta detras de la torre. Con respecto al centro civico, yo tenia entendido que tenia 102 mts, y mi fuente es la pagina skyscraperpage.com, ahi son bien estrictos con eso de las alturas.


Disculpa, mi estimado Guillermo, pero sigo pensando que la Torre de Lima es mucho más alta que el Chocavento. Como dice Skyperú, la altura de 102 metros no es confiable. Para mí, no tiene el menor sentido. Un edificio de 34 pisos no puede medir sólo 102 metros. Debe andar por los 130 metros. 
Y en cuanto a la seriedad de Skyscraperpage... tengo mis dudas. Ellos dicen que Lima sólo tiene 33 edificios de más de 12 pisos... y entre las ciudades peruanas presentan a Lima y Tiwanaku (qué es eso?)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

CONCUERDO CONTIGO PEDRO (COMO SIEMPRE !!??)


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chalaco said:


> LA INDUSTRIA TRUJILLO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXCELENTE NOTICIA, SE CONFIRMA LO QUE LO LES VENIA DICIENDO ACERCA DEL ENORME BOOM DE CONSTRUCCION, PARA OBTENER ESE PREMIO ES POR SER LA CIUDAD QUE MAS VIVIENDAS CONSTRUYE Y SON JUSTAMENTE ESOS EDIFICIOS RESIDENCIALES QUE EN SU MOMENTO MOSTRE FOTOS, EDIFICIOS DE DISEÑOS INTERESANTES !!!!! que gusto me da eso.........YA ME TOCA IR A TOMAR FOTOS............YA VERAN !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Disculpa, mi estimado Guillermo, pero sigo pensando que la Torre de Lima es mucho más alta que el Chocavento. Como dice Skyperú, la altura de 102 metros no es confiable. Para mí, no tiene el menor sentido. Un edificio de 34 pisos no puede medir sólo 102 metros. Debe andar por los 130 metros.
> Y en cuanto a la seriedad de Skyscraperpage... tengo mis dudas. Ellos dicen que Lima sólo tiene 33 edificios de más de 12 pisos... y entre las ciudades peruanas presentan a Lima y Tiwanaku (qué es eso?)


si en la pagina sale 

Countries
Name Pop. Bldgs. 
1 Brazil 186,112,794 461 
2 Argentina 39,144,753 155 
3 Venezuela 23,054,210 138 
4 Colombia 45,325,261 112 
5 Chile 15,116,435 61 
*6 Peru 25,661,000 33 * 
7 Uruguay 3,308,523 8 
8 Bolivia 8,329,000 7 
9 Ecuador 12,646,000 6 
10 French Guiana 158,000 1 
11 Paraguay 5,496,000 1 
12 Falkland Islands (U.K.) (Malvinas) 2,967 
13 Guyana 705,803 
14 Suriname 417,000 

yo siempre crei que lima tenia como un huevo de edificios de mas de 12 pisos..
hasta arequipa tien como unos 5 edificios de mas de 12 pisos y trujillo 1 en total deveria ser como mas no creo que solo 33


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sólo en la residencial San Felipe hay como 10 edificios de 15 pisos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ESOS DATOS SON UNA PORQUERIA !!!! DISCULPEN PERO LO SON !!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero igual, solo lima cuenta con la mayoria de edificios del peru, es una lastima, las provincias estan bastante quedadas..


----------

